# Tear Stain Remover



## alicefred (Jun 18, 2010)

Sorry if this has been posted before. Well, my Pego is 15 months old and has tear stains. Can anyone suggest me a safe way to remove these tear stains without harmful effects? So far I have found Angels' Eyes tear stain remover at DrugStore through http://www.dealrocker.com discount deal. It is specifically developed for dogs to eliminate unsightly tear stains from the inside out. It works to prevent tear staining by tying up circulating porphyrins. It also helps to eliminate staining around the mouth and their coats due to licking. I have never used such product ever before, so I need your advice before gonna use it. If you have any better recommendation, please let me know.

Any recommendations and suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I have used Angel Eyes on my Beamer in the past and it appeared to work. That being said, I'm not sure if it was the product that rid him of the stains, or if it was just time and/or something else that changed? (treats/diet/water source) It's weid though. He seems to get staining once or twice a year that lasts for a few weeks for some odd reason. He is going through hat right now.. lol

Ryan


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

That is odd Ryan. We just started having eye staining issues again out of the blue, just in the past week or so. 

I used Angel Eyes on Evye and it cleared them up nicely. It did take a while though. I ordered mine off an ebay store.

So I'll wait it out and see if it only lasts a few weeks before I attempt to give her more.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

I have used Angels Eyes on both my pups!

When Roscoe came home at 8 weeks he had tear staining so bad it made him look like he was wearing blush! We gave him 1/8 tsp per day until the small bottle was gone. The dosing says 1/4 tsp but I thought that might be too much, and I was right. It's been over 5 months since Roscoe finished his Angels Eyes and he hasn't had any further staining. His face is pearly white!

Stella came to us at 3.5 months old and had tear stains AND staining around her muzzle. She has been on Angels Eyes for about 8 weeks and she already has about 1/2 cm of totally white hair growth, no more tear stains. We will finish up her bottle though, to ensure that the stains don't come back.

IMO, the most important thing to do when you're giving Angels Eyes is to supplement the dog's diet with an all-natural, plain yogurt. The active ingredient in Angels Eyes is an antibiotic, so it's important to give the dog a teaspoon of yogurt every day to put the good bacteria back into their system.

My mom's Hav, Maddie, is 5 years old and has had tear staining her whole life. My mom has just recently started using Angels Eyes, so I will let you guys know how it turns out. I don't doubt that it will work, though!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Maybe it is an allergy like hay fever, that is why it only happens occasionally.Also puppies whilst teething can get it.I find Dizzie's eyes water in bright sun light or when it is very cold,and then he get a bit of staining,so I keep his hair short around his eyes and use corn starch to dry up the tears and this way it prevents the staining with out the use of antibiotics,which obviously they need if they have an eye infection.Having said all that I would use the Angel eyes if it was very bad.


----------

